# Ridgid bs14000 band saw - would you?



## haeffnkr (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello,

If you had a chance to buy a refurbed one for 250 and needed a decent saw, to be used by an occasional woodworker on a budget, would you buy it?

Thanks Kevin


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Yep


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

i second that Yep and raise you a sure


----------



## bsherman (Sep 28, 2008)

Be careful. Search the Ridgid woodworking forum about this tool. The other Ridgid stuff is great, but this is the worst tool that they have. I know a lot of people end up with good ones, but it's a gamble. The bad ones have serious vibration problems.

They told me the same thing on the Ridgid site, and I bought one anyway. Paid about the same thing too. Being new to woodworking the vibration didn't seem too bad when I checked it out. But it took time, effort and money to get the vibration sorted. Mine is fine now but I would never do it again. (Sorry)


----------



## Rasta (Dec 22, 2008)

I have a Ridgid bandsaw that I am happy with, I have made many upgrades including 6 inch riser block and balancing the wheels, I have put work into but it works fine for me. This is also the only bandsaw I have ever had or even used for that matter so my opinion is might not mean that much.


----------



## syenefarmer (Dec 19, 2009)

I agree with bsherman, this BS is not a very good one. It's not only the Ridgid Forum that has bad things to say about this BS either. Search a few of the other forums and you'll find as many or more negatives than positives.


----------



## bobbyt99 (Jan 16, 2010)

Sigh… I was looking at the Ridgid 14" today… and came this close to buying it at HD for $469. Right now I'm TRYING to use a Delta 10" that I bought about 6 or 7 years ago. That was back in the day when I would buy something without checking with someone who knew something about tools. I was pretty new to woodworking power tools back then and really didn't know anything about brand names. I've learned a lot since then.

And so… the Ridgid just managed to be in my budget range… but JUST. Any suggestions??? Do keep in mind that I won't be doing any serious 6" resawing with it… in fact, it will be used very easily. I don't think I'd have to worry about burning it out.

-Bobby


----------



## haeffnkr (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello,
Thanks for the replies so far.

I have read the 2 or 3 reviews on this site regarding this band saw.
I understand you have to replace the blade and add cool blocks, maybe balance a wheel and add some mdf to the stand. Are the folks who dislike them have more problems than that?
If so what?

What saw would you buy for 250 that is better than this one?


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

It may not be 250, but if you can raise the budget to ~400 you can get an enclosed base Jet or similar on craigslist which would be a much more solid BS in the long run.

I was in the same boat you are now, and was even trying to settle for a 12" bandsaw in order to stay 'within budget'... but the more I researched, the more I understood that in the long run I'd be kicking myself for that purchase. I saved up some more and waited a little longer, and got the Rikon 14" deluxe… definitely above and beyond the 250 budget. but it's also above and beyond anything that I ever need to do with a Bandsaw - and then some.

my point is - don't be in a rush to buy something on the cheaper side of things. find out what it is that you plan to do with it- save up some more, and buy something that will do what you need to do + a little more so even if you outgrow some , and find new ideas that you'd like to use it for - you'll have a machine that is capable to grow with you.

my $0.02


----------



## bsherman (Sep 28, 2008)

I had to do quite a few things to get mine where I was happy. Check under my projects. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/26096

Here is a list of the problems with mine. In fairness some of them could have been caused by the previous owner, but I doubt it since it had little indication of use. Wheels out of balance and out of round, lower bearing failed (and I think its bad again), pulleys out of round, tension rod broke.

In addition to those, I replaced the base with a plywood stand and moved the motor under the saw. The problem with the motor being behind the saw, is that unless everything is perfect, it pulls the saw back and forth causing more vibration. Moving the motor under causes any pulling to be up and down against the weight of the saw.

I tried all combination of stuff with the metal base like, with/without the rubber gromets, new gromets, plywood under the metal base, plywood middle shelf, link belts, etc.


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

I lucked up with the one i bought used I guess. Other than cool blocks, new tires and timber wolf blade mine seems perfect. I like the idea of moving the motor under it like Brian did. Mine is mounted to a night stand made of solid pine (I lost the metal stand somewhere off the back of the truck on the way home) and I did paint it grey because I didnt like all that orange


----------



## bsherman (Sep 28, 2008)

Dang drfixit, I just put my metal stand on the curb last week. 
I like the grey paint job.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

He's looking at a refurb, may be fixed already. I do have a BS1400 that I bought new in 2001. Yep, original gray, and still using the original tires, never balanced the wheels, have not had any vibration worth noticing.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

This saw gets bad reviews, but for what you wont it may be ok.


----------



## haeffnkr (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for the comments - 
So there are 2 of these saws in the area.
One used and one refurbed.

One I spun the refurbed one of them around by hand, seemed to track fine on the wheel and the top of the wheel appeared to be true.
I did not see it run.
What can I check to be sure I get a good one?
What kind of vibration are you all talking about?

I am novice to Band Saws, sorry for the questions.

thanks Kevin


----------



## bsherman (Sep 28, 2008)

I wouldn't buy one unless you can see it run. You can try to balance a nickel on edge on the table while it is running. I can do this on mine but it's a pretty high standard for a bandsaw. At it's worst point, I couldn't set a tape measure on top without it eventually sliding off.

Another thing to watch/feel is how much the tension knob on top is moving.

Sometimes they get a strange pulse too if the wheels are out of round. It would run OK for 30 seconds, then the high spots would align, and it would start shaking for 30 seconds, then get better, etc.


----------



## BillRod (Aug 19, 2009)

Be very careful when purchasing anything from Ridgid. I purchased a drill set (13.2) with a case, 2 batteries and chargers. I registered it online and sent in the paper registration. The batteries finally wore out and I attempted to get them replaced on warantee. I looked on site and my registration was good so I called Ridgid. They told me they see my online registration but never got the registration papers and would not replace the batteries. I told them I sent it in and they,rudely, said if the post office lost it, it is not their problem. I went to the HomeDepot store and they said they were told that all a customer had to do was register on line and that is what they told all customers to do.
The salesman talked with the store manager and he told the salesman to replace my batteries in the store. Unfortunately, the only batteries they carry now it the 40-volt batteries. There are battery replacement stores that will rebuild the batteries for $40.00 each with would be $80.00 plus tax.
If I ever purchase any Ridgid tool again I will send them several copies of the paper work and call them to make sure they received it.
I made an adapter so that I can use a 12-volt car or motorcycle battery on the drill which works OK but is a pain to lug around. Unfortunately my shop burned down so now the insurance company will be replacing all my tools.


----------



## QuestionableAbility (Mar 28, 2015)

Adding to an old thread.
Worth $250 based on the OP's description.
Having said that, though, I just ordered a replacement hinge assembly for the upper wheel. My original one bent. I only noticed it because the tracking adjustment to center the blades is bottomed out now.
I also upgraded my motor years ago because resawing thick stock with the riser bar installed bogged down the original.


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

There are always Delta band saws on CL at crazy low prices. Almost worth picking up just to not change blades so much. Look around.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Well, it's been over 5 years since the OP posted this query… so hopefully, he has made up his mind by now 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I bought the Ridgid 14" band saw at clearance for $175 from HD about 5 years ago. Out of the box, it left a lot to be desired. After adding a 6" riser, balancing the wheels, relocating the motor to below the saw, adding new tires, guides and new blades, it is now a good saw. At $250, it's on a par with Harbor Freight; I don't recommend it.


----------



## mapdude (Mar 4, 2017)

Voice of experience here. The upper hinge assembly is made of Chinese cheap pot mettal and will fatigue if left under tension for an extended period of time. Obsolete part, but I think I have found a replacement that will fit from Grizzley tools. Looks identical except for what appears to be one set screw hole in the pivot pins for the hinge. Probably to simplify instalation and replacement of the hinge. May have to grind it off to get it to fit. Will know more this weekend when I can get out in the shop and work with it.


----------

